# Problem mit Sampleraten in Cubase SX 1.01



## SleepingTyrant (25. Februar 2004)

Hallöchen alle miteinander!

Ich habe da ein Problem mit Cubase SX 1.01. Jedesmal, wenn ich ein Projekt lade bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Samplerate nicht gesetzt werden konnte, weil möglicherweise zu einem externen Gerät sychronisiert wird. Letzteres ist nicht der Fall, und beim Abspielen des Songs passen die Midi-Parts nicht mehr zu den Audioparts.
Beim herumforschen im Programm fiel mir dann ins Auge, dass die Projekteinstellungen auf 48000 Herz gesetzt sind, während die bereits aufgenommen Audiostücke auf 44.100 Herz sind. Klar, dass da alles nach Wurst und Käse klingt. Und das Projekt auf 44.100 Hz zu setzten geht nicht.
Habe schon wie wild gedoktert, aber der Fehler bleibt bestehen.
Hat jemand eine Lösung für das Problem?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Arno (1. März 2004)

*Cubase*

Hi Sleeping Tyrant,

das Problem besteht zwischen Cubase und Deiner Soundkarte.

Leider hast Du nicht geschrieben mit welcher Soundkarte Du arbeitest, aber vieleicht klappts ja auch ohne diese Angabe.

Wenn Du Cubase über den Start Programme Button anklickst hast Du 
die Möglichkeit über das Multimedia-Setup Deine Soundkarte zu testen.

In diesem Programm steht ganz oben die verwendete Samplerate.
Ändere diese und teste alle Ein- und Ausgänge mit der Option 44.000
Sollten alle Tests einwandfrei durchlaufen, startet Cubase beim nächsten 
mal mit der Frage, dass die Samplerate geändert wurde und ob Cubase
diese Änderun übernehmen soll. 
Bestätige dies mit ja.
Sollte Cubase dann normal starten, speichere das jetzt geöffnete Projekt
egal ob mit oder ohne Spuren unter Angabe Deines Namens als neues Start-
projekt. 

Nun mußt Du Dich lediglich noch vergewissern, ob die Optionen im entsprechenden Menü Deine Soundkarte erkannt habe. 

Das wars schon 

Solltes Du noch Fragen haben, melde Dich 

Gruß

Arno


----------



## SleepingTyrant (4. März 2004)

*Re: Cubase*

Danke für den Hinweis. Läuft alles wieder glatt.


----------

